# What would you do? Iceland or Norway?



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We have to be in Denmark early August so it seems sensible to have a few weeks further North.
Here are the choices:

1. Iceland (20 days) and the Faroes (3 days), 2 nights on the boat going and 3 coming back. Cost of ferry about £2000, meals extra. I get seasick so couldn't count the crossing as a pleasurable part of the journey. However we would get to Iceland which sounds magnificent. On arrival there would be no extra driving to get to where we wanted to be, we would do the circuit with detours.

2. Norway, (28 days) short crossing to either Larvik or to Varberg / Gothenberg in Sweden. Cost of ferry about £200 and maybe less if I can use Tesco vouchers for this Stena crossing. Quite a lot of driving to get to the Lofoten Islands. Have heard some super things about Norway. Have been to Sweden ages ago.

So what would you do? All and any thoughts, ideas, inspiration welcomed,
lala


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Norway is a wonderful holiday. Been to Lofotens, magical. Great if you like fish but take your own wine. Never been to iceland so can't comment, if i do go I will probably fly there considering a ferry cost of£2000 plus meals.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Norway is a wonderful place to tour with the motorhome. If you choose this you wont be dissapointed and it looks the most cost effective of the two options - but....

I would choose Iceland if the wallet can bear the ferry cost purely because its something different from the norm.

Thats what I'd do, but I've already had a taster of Norway.

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes Iceland is magnificent and I'd love to take a m/home there BUT knowing the state of the roads and the damage it can do to tyres and underbody it certainly wouldn't be my m/home.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Iceland*

Norway


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Food for thought.
Stanner you say that you know the state of the roads, can you add a bit to this please ?
lala


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've done both but would say Norway.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Lots of the roads on the circuit are non-metalled ie gravel or compacted pumice/ash.

I would sum Iceland up as two waterfalls a few geysers the earliest parliament (thing!) and ocean floor spreading
. 

Iceland is different but would recommend a cruise rather than taking your motorhome


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Anywhere but Norway. Spent 7 weeks there last autumn. Still getting over the shock of sharing the roads with mega ton trailer lorries speeding towards you with no intention of keeping to their side of the road. Saw lots of vans with mirrors missing. Don't know if it was the bad weather but the people were about the most miserable lot you could meet. Far north, Sammi people, was good, south no thank you.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you are already in Denmark, surely it is cheaper to drive into Sweden and then into Norway. Norway is a very popular motorhome destination, the only drawback is it is August and it could be very very busy. 

I certainly don't agree with Westbay's perspective.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Westbay said:


> Anywhere but Norway. Spent 7 weeks there last autumn. Still getting over the shock of sharing the roads with mega ton trailer lorries speeding towards you with no intention of keeping to their side of the road. Saw lots of vans with mirrors missing. Don't know if it was the bad weather but the people were about the most miserable lot you could meet. Far north, Sammi people, was good, south no thank you.


Amazing how we can all differ in out views of a country, you sure you were in Norway westbay? :lol:

We found the people of Norway welcoming and friendly.
No problems with the traffic, everyone seemed to rigidly stick to speed limits and rules on our visit.
We'll definately revisit in the future.

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Haven’t been to Iceland and having a fish shop during the cod wars, and investing in Iceland bank ISA's I wouldn’t give them any more of my money.

I have been to Norway, not in a motor home but in our jeep.
We took a small tent, fishing and diving gear, and as much booze as poss. as it is so expensive there.
We drove right to the top so I could have a dive in the Barents Sea, coming back through Lapland into Sweden and back across into Bergen for the ferry to Newcastle.

Its worth it so long as it is round about June when you get nearly 24 hour daylight, and as been said most of the roads outside of the city’s and towns are un-metalled muck roads, and the jeep had a bashing on some of them.

The upside is there is a camp site every 10 mins down the roads, or there seemed to be when we were there, and an amusing thing, when you get above the Arctic Circle the Service stations have grass roofs with sheep and goats grazing on them.

A crazy place but you will love it especially from the comfort of a motor home, that way you can dodge the midges..!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
If it is ok I will share a story with you.

We were about halfway up Norway at a place called Christiansund?. a place where great big cruise ships call in to see the Jodstal Glacier?.

We used to sit and watch them come and go, with their passengers disembarking to get souvenirs and stuff.
While we were sat having an ice cream this Forrest Gump bloke sidled up to us and started jabbering away in God knows what language,
I said "Sorry mate I don’t understand a word your saying", there was a small group of folk with him and one said in perfect English, "Can he take a photograph of him and your wife". I took the photo and they all started walking away, he turned on his heels came back to us waffling away and waving a piece of paper at us.
The guy who spoke English said "he wants your address so he can send you a copy of the photo and a Christmas card", I wrote down our address and we had a Christmas card of him for quite a few years, but he never put down his address so we could send him one back, then one Christmas they stopped, we can only assume as he was quite old when we first met him that he had died.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone. I think we have now decided no to Iceland so are working out which bits of Norway / Sweden. Have read some really useful blogs and posts on MHF.

quote="peedee"]If you are already in Denmark, surely it is cheaper to drive into Sweden and then into Norway."

We shall be near Ebeltoft so the quickest way is by boat, otherwise it's a long drive round. We wouldn't normally have gone in August but it's a big birthday for our DIL, so can't miss that.

"A crazy place but you will love it especially from the comfort of a motor home, that way you can dodge the midges..!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: .[/quote]"

Hmmm hadn't really thought of that, they'll still be around in August. We lived in Scotland so know how awful they can be! 
Enjoyed the story.

We always welcome information and advice from those who have more experience than us (and indeed from those who have less ).
lala


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I was in Norway last August (2009) fabulous country, staggering scenery, staggering prices !!!! about the only thing of a similar cost was fuel. Food is eye wateringly expensive so take as much as you possibly can!!! (and alcohol is even MORE expensive)

Great people, very friendly, I had no trouble on the roads (but I did not "Go up t'north" 

I went Dover Calais, drove up to Puttgarden at thn top end of Germany, ferry across to Rodby then drove up to Copenhagen. A couple of nights there then a ferry to Oslo. Came back via ferry Stavanger to Hirtshals in denmark. If you search the Ferry Companies websites you can get a cheap ferry (50%) Stavanger to Hirtshals on the odd date. 

Norway is brilliant with a MH, you can wild camp just about anywhere within reason, and tghere are some fabulous places to do just that. If you do go DONT MISS Preikstolen near Stavager, a long hike but Oh Boy is it worth it, just Google pulpit rock to see what I mean.

BEWARE of the toll charges on some of the roads if you are over 3.5 tonnes one of them (from memory) is about £48 EACH WAY !!!!
Also the cost of ferries TRIPLES if you are over 6m (I'm 7.5m ouch)

Still a fantastic country to visit and having had a mate go to Iceland this year he reckons Norway is FAR better !!

But its yiour money and your holiday so you have to make the decision !!!


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

As you know lalala - we are off on 1 April from Spain to reach Denmark beg May. We have booked from Hirsthal(sp) to Kristiansand (NO) 2 June. It cost 132 euros for 2 peps, 6.8m MH 2 dogs and 3 cats! Also, got confirmation for ferry to Loft Islands for 42euros. We are already buying food! We are meeting with friend who is a river keeper in NO and he is going to supply the fish for that part of the trip. We hope to do FInland from Norway then into Sweden and back to Denmark. Maybe see you there. We looked at Iceland but journey too long for pets and cost too much for us! Agree, would rather do a flight if we go there at some point.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

have been to Norway several times with the MH, and will certainly do it again (and again and again ... :wink: ). Iceland we will certainly do once (my wife has been there as a student), but we are not yet sure whether with our own MH. To my knowledge some of the most interesting places there can only be reached by 4x4.



peedee said:


> Norway is a very popular motorhome destination, the only drawback is it is August and it could be very very busy.


Not a big issue. Peak season in Scandinavia is July, not August. On the contrary, the more up north you get, the more museums etc. already close mid or even beginning of August.



peejay said:


> No problems with the traffic, everyone seemed to rigidly stick to speed limits and rules on our visit.


Yes and no.

Usually driving manners are rather friendly and polite, but with three exceptions:

Some lorry drivers seem to have developed a clear dislike towards motorhomes. Especially motorhomes that stick to the speed limits, they in their opinion are driving far too close in front of them. And some sound their horn to MHs spending the night on road laybys. (And wonder next morning why MH drivers seem to be so sleepy ...)

The second issue is: The more up north you get, the less drivers, especially professional drivers, are used to oncoming traffic. Hasn't happened to them for years, it seems. So take care in narrow bends.

And the third: *Sheep! *
Many of these creatures seem to be born for suicide, don't be surprised if they happily trundle along the road, and then decide to cross it just a few metres in front of you. Or seek shelter inside tunnels on warm sunny days.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tema95 (Jan 12, 2009)

Westbay said:


> Anywhere but Norway. Spent 7 weeks there last autumn. Still getting over the shock of sharing the roads with mega ton trailer lorries speeding towards you with no intention of keeping to their side of the road. Saw lots of vans with mirrors missing. Don't know if it was the bad weather but the people were about the most miserable lot you could meet. Far north, Sammi people, was good, south no thank you.


May be you forgot that we have righthand driving i Norway?

Seriously, you may have the same problem I have when driving in UK. The damn steeringwheel is on the wrong side, and it's hard to calculate the amount of space you have on the opposite side.

And, I do not feel miserable!!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

lalala said:


> Food for thought.
> Stanner you say that you know the state of the roads, can you add a bit to this please ?
> lala


Sorry for the delay I'm away in NZ ATM and ability to connect is a little sporadic.

As has been said many of the roads, even Route 1 the ring road around the whole island, are simply rolled lava. Admittedly we were there about 10 years ago (just after the eruption that melted half a glacier) but some roads were so bad that about 30mph was as fast as you dare go.

Our hire car was 6 months old and had done 8,000kms yet it needed new front tyres. The hire company sent me to get then fitted and the tyre company fitted remoulds as they said it was pointless fitting anything else as they would be cut up just as quickly.

Many sizable filling stations offer free jet washes as in bad weather (more common than you might think on Iceland) cars can get plastered in liquid cement (or so it seems) in minutes and if it's left to dry the paint comes off with it if you try to clean it off.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Go to Norway, it is a beautiful and very friendly country. We lived there for six years and travelled from top to bottom. In the north in summer, you don't need to worry about camp sites, the open countryside makes the north of Scotland seem crowded, and meeting the Sami people is fantastic. Make sure you take your own booze though, it is a wee bit expensive. Hope you enjoy your holiday.

dave and sheena


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

It is great to have so many knowledgeable people replying.
Our campervan is a 4x4 so should be ok on poor roads, and we have definitely decided after reading your posts, that we are going to Norway, probably boat into Larvik then drive to the Lofoten Islands. returning via Sweden. 
Do any of you have experience of the midge situation in August? We are looking at buying VW mosquito nets for the doors / windows or is this overkill? We don't have a habitation door with fly screen as in a larger m/h.
many thanks
lala


----------



## tema95 (Jan 12, 2009)

First of all, welcome to Norway!

If midgets are something like moths (?) i would not worry to much. Lofoten is part of Nordland county, and you need to go further north (Troms and Finnmark county) before hey get really annoying.
But having some kind of net over the open windows would help.

Generally all the roads are paved, and in good condition. Unpaved roads you will only find in remote places, and a 4x4 is not necessary.

A few tips from me (living in Oslo, but drove to Lofoten 5 years back:

Larvik-Bodø is close to 1.500 km. Do not count on less than 3 days if you want to see some of Norway on your way up there.
Go to Bodø and take the ferry to Moskenes. Quite expensive (NOK 580 for up to 6 meters), but you may see the orca and other wales on the 4 hour trip.
Preorder the ticket, or else you may have to wait for up to 24 hours (we did, wait I mean).
See: http://www.177nordland.no/Default_eng.aspx and http://www.rutebok.no/nriiis/Default.aspx

Once in Bodø, do not miss the national airplane museum if you have any interest in flying objects. Bodø was a "homebase" for U2 and SR-71 spyplanes during the cold war, and is also a main fighterbase today.

Also, pay a visit (nice camping site) to Saltstraumen, the worlds strongest malstroem just some kilometres outside Bodø. If you like fishing, it is free, and you will probably end up with all you can eat and more!

Wild camping is generally accepted in Norway, and you will find many campers alongside the road (many Germans!). Just leave the place nice and tidy.
If not, a registered site is normally around NOK 250 per night, many of them close to a lake or river.

By yourselves a good guide book (Edited, added *book*) and try to see as many interesting places as you can.

Give me a hint when you arrive, and I might meet you in Oslo to give you some good advice on the way. (But I might be on my own holiday in August).


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I(f you want to see and read about the places tema95 mentions see my blog and photos >HERE on MHF<

PS tema95 is the road route to the Lofotens complete yet?


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

That's great info and thanks tema95 for the possibility of meeting up in Oslo.
I have read the blog Frank, it is so well detailed and is giving us inspiration.
I too would like to know about the road to the Lofotens and also anything else about midges. These are the really small ones, in Kielder known as buffalo gnats I believe and lethal! or lt least that's how they feel.
lala


----------



## Hagu (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Quote
Haven't been to Iceland and having a fish shop during the cod wars, and investing in Iceland bank ISA's I wouldn't give them any more of my money.
[/I]

rayrecrok

What a great advice for people asking if they should travel to Iceland.

Travelling to Iceland has nothing to do with you having a fish shop during the cod war (compare icelandic and british fishing stocks today) or investing in something as stupid as the Icelandic ISA. The cod war is something that british authorities are ashamed off, and blaming Icelandic people for you investing in something as stupid as the Icelandic ISA, well....
Come to Iceland because it´s a nIceland


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Hagu
We've decided on Norway but not because we don't want to go to Iceland. We would love to. However I get very seasick and we think that the ferry crossing back (3 nights with no break in the Faroes) would be too difficult for me. Perhaps another year we could fly out and see your wonderful country.
Most people have said super things about Norway as well so that should be great.
lala


----------



## Hagu (May 1, 2005)

Hi lala

You should go to Norway, it is a beautiful country. We have been there in our mh, and we would like to go there again. Being seasick is a very good reason for not sailing to Iceland, but not the cod war or the ISA. You just come and visit us later  

Hagu


----------

